# englander 13NC ...thank you to all



## perry (Mar 11, 2008)

i just want to thank everybody for helping me with my stove decision. 
 i installed my englander 13 three weeks ago and love it.  this is a totally new wood burning expirience for me.  i have been around mostly old woodstoves in the shop area and it took me about a week to get this englander figured out.  i found all my helpfull info on this website.  i watched the video about starting fires with the tied paper on the top of the wood  :-/ . i had my doubts. but i have been useing the top down starting method and it has not failed yet  :coolsmile: . 

i have one question, how much wood are you guys putting in your englander 13's.  i am still leary about putting too much wood in and feel that im not using the stove to its for potential. 
 i ordered a blower fan from the englander site and recieved it in record time. 
 so far the hottest i have gotten the stove is 650 with the thermostate on the stove top. and generally run it at about 300 - 600 degrees. stove top temp. 

 breakin'er in


----------



## begreen (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking good Perry. Congratulations!


----------



## gdog (Mar 24, 2008)

Success! for us to here in Pittsburgh, we finally finished the install with the pipe, the new Englander 13 woodstove, we burned Sat night and no smoke in the house, we followed the directions, had clean burning and enjoyed the warmth.

Thanks to all you woodburners out there, the voice of experience helped us a bunch!

Warm in Pittsburgh
gdog


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 24, 2008)

very nice perry!  loved the "tractor shot"  was thinking that its a mobile home approved unit , but thats the first "mobile burn" ive seen in a while.

thanks for the kind words, glad to know you are enjoying our product


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 25, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> very nice perry!  loved the "tractor shot"  was thinking that its a mobile home approved unit , but thats the first "mobile burn" ive seen in a while.
> 
> thanks for the kind words, glad to know you are enjoying our product



Just what is the approved clearance to combustible utility trailers for that stove?


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 26, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> stoveguy2esw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwww, he's fine , as long as he doesnt park the trailer in his garage with the stove, then it wouldnt be legal. but in the driveway he's fine. besides , it looks like he found a cool way to clear his driveway, looks like the snow is melting fast under that trailer. :cheese:


----------



## oilstinks (Mar 26, 2008)

Since i have one now ill re ask his question. Just how much are other stuffing these stoves?


----------



## Jags (Mar 26, 2008)

oilstinks said:
			
		

> Since i have one now ill re ask his question. Just how much are other stuffing these stoves?



Stuff 'er FULL, get a good char on the wood and tune it down to the stove top temp of your choice (safe burning temps of course).


----------



## oilstinks (Mar 26, 2008)

define safe temps please.


----------



## Jags (Mar 26, 2008)

oilstinks said:
			
		

> define safe temps please.



High enough that creasote does not form (usually 400 deg or higher) and low enough not to overfire the stove (750-800 deg. is a common number used, but be aware, some stoves are lower)


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 27, 2008)

oilstinks said:
			
		

> Since i have one now ill re ask his question. Just how much are other stuffing these stoves?



if its one of our non-cats the unit should only be loaded to the tops of the bricks, this leaves ample room for secondary combustion, as for operating temps usually 650-700 is the upper safe end of the range , you should not burn for extended times above these temps


----------



## oilstinks (Mar 27, 2008)

It is a non cat.  Are those stack temps or stove top temps? How far up stack do u measure temps since stack comes out of top?


----------



## Jags (Mar 27, 2008)

stoveguy2esw said:
			
		

> oilstinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Mike, for clearing that up.  I have found that it is really hard to "nail down" some of the numbers for different stoves, as you know, many MFG's simply do not state what is the upper limit. 

650-700 and thats from the horses mouth (no offense Mike   )

Edit: I believe that will be stove top temps.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 28, 2008)

oilstinks said:
			
		

> It is a non cat.  Are those stack temps or stove top temps? How far up stack do u measure temps since stack comes out of top?



yes , stovetop temps, flue temps can differ with type of pipe used , location of thermometer as well as type of thermometer


----------



## webbie (Mar 28, 2008)

Are you gonna tell me that little stove heats that WHOLE trailer? Wow, here I thought a single wide was the spec capacity.
 ;-P


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Mar 29, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> Are you gonna tell me that little stove heats that WHOLE trailer? Wow, here I thought a single wide was the spec capacity.
> ;-P



well its not insulated all that well from the look of it , but its not a big trailer , so i think it would hold out to about 10 square ft heating capacity in that install, so to heat the whole yard he has to move the unit around as one spot heats up move and heat another <LMAO>


----------

